# Rear track arm / traverse link experience please



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm hoping that someone can help make sense of things for me on the rear suspension.

I have a 1999 TT 225 Quattro and one of the inner bushes of the rear track control arms has some play in it. As the total price for four arms, four bushes and the bolts comes to about £400, when I saw the full set on eBay for about £70 I bought them.

What I've ended up with is four arms as below with the part number 1J0 505 323 E.



















Now, I've phoned Audi to make sure they are the right ones but they tell me that the top and bottom arms are different and that I need two 1J0 505 323 L and two 1J0 505 323 N arms. I've looked at the ones on the car already and they look no different to the new ones I have. So my first question is has anyone else replaced their rear track control arms and if so were the top and bottom ones different?

The next problem I have is with the bushes / bearings that fit into the hub carriers near each wheel. I've read that in the early days these could seize up, causing the arm to snap, so were replaced with bushes. The new bearings that I've got (shown below) have the part number 1J0 505 365 N.










Again, I've spoken to Audi and they quote a different part number, 1J0 505 203, and refer to it as a rubber bush. So my question is, should a bearing be refitted or should it be replaced with a bush instead?

My thoughts at the moment are that if the arms are physically the same then I should fit them but maybe I should replace the existing bearings with bushes form Audi.

I hope all of this makes sense? Any comments would be much appreciated.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Peter, did you ever get to the bottom of this ?

I've come across both part no.s too - in fact I recently bought (and sold, that's another story) 4 x 1J0 505 203 ...

The other part no. 1J0 505 365 N - I'm curious about ... see below ..

Anyway, so youre saying that these bushes (*1J0 505 203*) fit THROUGH the tie bars at the fork end (*OUTER* bush) ? (As per position 4 on the diagram below (also see the link to wak's site below for (old ?) part no.s).









Thanks to WAK for the link below, which puts part no.s to the diagram above ;-) 
http://www.wak-tt.com/guides/reararmparts.pdf

I THINK that explains the 1J0 505 365 N part no. - that must be the OLD "ball/rose joint outer" you mentioned (position 4 in the diagram).

Anyway, the reason I'm here trying to clarify all of this is that I'm fitting (one set of lower) adjustable tie bars and want to replace ALL the inner and outer bushes. The tie bars I'm fitting (courtesy of keithtd) already have new OEM inner bushes in them, so I'm just looking to replace the inner bushes in the upper OEM tie bars (x2).
But what are the OEM part no.s ? I think I'll have to PM keithtd ...

I came across some poly bushes :
*PFR3-510 REAR WISHBONE INNER BUSH* around £87 for 4 (I only need x2)
http://www.powerflexsuspensionbushe...d-pfr3-510-rear-wishbone-inner-bush-546-p.asp


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Unfortunately I didn't.

In the end I just replaced the outer bushes with the rubber type that I bought from Audi.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=181919&hilit=diy


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

peter-ss said:


> Unfortunately I didn't.
> 
> In the end I just replaced the outer bushes with the rubber type that I bought from Audi.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=181919&hilit=diy


they stopped making the original rose joint bushing and now just make the rubber ones.....

rose joints were much better... but these just need to be checked like any other bushings

have a good one......


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

whanab said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately I didn't.
> ...


Brett, do you have any idea about poly replacements ? (by the way I've edited my previous post)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

peter-ss said:


> Unfortunately I didn't.
> 
> In the end I just replaced the outer bushes with the rubber type that I bought from Audi.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=181919&hilit=diy


Hi Peter, and thanks for returning to this thread 

Any idea what the OEM part no. is for the INNER bush ?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

In the diagram on this page the tie bar outer bush is part number four.


http://www.wak-tt.com/guides/reararmparts.pdf


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

BaueruTc said:


> In the diagram on this page the tie bar outer bush is part number four.
> 
> 
> http://www.wak-tt.com/guides/reararmparts.pdf


Hi there, cheers - so please help me decipher then - what part no.s (and positions in the diagram) these powerflex bushes replace :

PFR3-508
and 
PFR3-510

PFR3-508 Rear Wishbone Front Mounting Bush around £48 for 2 (2 per car)
http://www.powerflexsuspensionbushes.co ... -545-p.asp

PFR3-510 REAR WISHBONE INNER BUSH around £87 for 4 (4 per car)
http://www.powerflexsuspensionbushes.co ... -546-p.asp

I will be editing my previous post continually until I understand whats what - hopefully it will prevent me adding to any confusion !


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

mullum said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > In the diagram on this page the tie bar outer bush is part number four.
> ...


They are parts number four in the diagram below. PFR3-508 Rear trailing arm bush.

Inner type tie bar bush are parts 5 in diagram below PFR3-510


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

OK cheers - so the last pieces of the puzzle are :

What are the *OEM* part no.s for the INNER bushes (poly version PFR3-510) ?

Where do the Superpro bushes I've listed fit into all of this (SPF2536K) ?
http://www.superpro.eu.com/catalogue/7/ ... /#SPF2536K
Lower down the page.
Do they replace part no. : 1J0 505 171 B - position 5 in the diagram above.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

mullum said:


> OK cheers - so the last pieces of the puzzle are :
> 
> What are the OEM part no.s for the INNER bushes (poly version PFR3-510) ?
> 
> Where do the Superpro bushes I've listed fit into all of this ?


Inner tie bar bush are parts 5 in diagram above PFR3-510 http://www.powerflex.co.uk/road-series/ ... /1181.html

Which Superpro bush is it? I can only see a link to all there bushes for our car.

http://www.wak-tt.com/guides/reararmparts.pdf strange this link does not seem to have the part number for the oem inner bush? The list the nut and bolt parts 6 and 8 but not the bush for some strange reason?



mullum said:


> OK cheers - so the last pieces of the puzzle are :
> 
> What are the *OEM* part no.s for the INNER bushes (poly version PFR3-510) ?
> 
> ...


Yes those Superpro bushes SPF2536K also replace the front training arm bush. They are the same as the Powerflex items in Powerflex's diagram part number four. Or in Waks pic of the oem assembly they would replace part number 5.

Powerflex or Superpro bush replace part number 5 in this diagram http://www.wak-tt.com/guides/reararmparts.pdf


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

BaueruTc said:


> Inner tie bar bush are parts 5 in diagram above
> Which Superpro bush is it? I can only see a link to all there bushes
> strange this link does not seem to have the part number for the oem inner bush? The list the nut and bolt parts 6 and 8 but not the bush for some strange reason?


In the WAK link - position 5 is listed as 1J0 505 171 B "bonded rubber mounting" (Powerflex's PFR3-508)

The Superpro bush is lower down the page on the Superpro link (look for SPF2536K).

It says :
"Replaces OEM Part No: 1J0505171B. This clever bush kit comes with a selection of polyurethane washers which, depending on the way the kit is assembled can give either a standard tracking (toe) alignment or a tracking correction"


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

mullum said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > Inner tie bar bush are parts 5 in diagram above
> ...


In Waks link bush number 5 will be the following...

Superpro version is SPF2536K

Powerflex version is PFR3-508

both of these are for the trailing arm to the chassis. So neither are anything to do with the tie bars.

Yes the Superpro version seems to be a bit fancier and help with alignment issues with lowered cars.



mullum said:


> I might have gone for those, but I have 2x PFR3-510 on the way ...


The bushes you have ordered then are for replacing 2 out of the 4 the inner tie bar bushes. Part number 5 on this pic.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Got it - cheers mate ;-)

Shame, I thought I'd discovered a poly replacement for the outer bush :-( Audi OEM it is then ..

I'll PM keithtd for the OEM inner bush part no. too .. *EDIT ** He didnt have the number


----------



## Fight1 (May 13, 2012)

mullum said:


> Got it - cheers mate ;-)
> 
> Shame, I thought I'd discovered a poly replacement for the outer bush :-( Audi OEM it is then ..
> 
> I'll PM keithtd for the OEM inner bush part no. too ..


Have fun fitting them, I just did all mine. Be careful with the brake lines if you are to fit the toe adjustment bushes, mine were rusted solid and broke so now I need to lower the fuel tank, exhaust, and prop shaft to run new ones..
You also need 3 hands to fit them, or a bit of luck. Also there is a a bracket they go into that is prone to servere rust, I replaced mine as well. 
I could not find poly for the outboard bushes either, and I think the Audi OEM rubber bushes will do a decent job as this bush need to move on more than one axis.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Fight1 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Got it - cheers mate ;-)
> ...


Ouch, don't think I'll be bothering with the trailing arm to chassis bushes then ! Got enough on the plate !


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

wait up !

According to this link - I just HAVE found a poly alternative outer bush !

*http://www.spring-loaded.co.uk/proddetail.asp?prod=Polybush~Rear~Track~Arm~Outer~Bushes~Audi~TT~Mk1~8N~4WD~1999~to~2006*


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Taken from your link

Audi TT Mk1 Typ 8N 4WD - 1999-2006
Rear - Track Arm Outer Bush Kit

Polybush Part Number = 44BF
OEM Part Number = 1J0 505 203
Number of Bushes = 1 Partset of 4

Outer joint part number for our car is 1J0 505 365 N?

Does sound like its for ours but the part number does not match. Also coming in at £90 each? Far to expensive at £360 for all four.

Found them for sale on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Polybush-44BF ... 35c62dd5a2 I will email him and ask how many is supplied.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

I just received word back from the eBay seller and that price is for all four. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Polybush-44BF ... 0243226480


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

BaueruTc said:


> Outer joint part number for our car is 1J0 505 365 N?


thats the OLD part no. yes - replaced with 1J0 505 203 (I think !)
even £90 is expensive for all 4 ! 4 x OEM rubber ones are £50

found this kit too - inner and outer bushes (x8) :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Polybush-Rear-T ... 35c4323661

And they are all the same ?? Perhaps this inner and outer bushes have the same part number ?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

mullum said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > Outer joint part number for our car is 1J0 505 365 N?
> ...


How are you going to be removing and re-fitting? I am in line to get a shot of Peter-SS tool once it has been repaired.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

BaueruTc said:


> How are you going to be removing and re-fitting? I am in line to get a shot of Peter-SS tool once it has been repaired.


Someone else will be doing the work - I'm just coordinating as much as I can to prevent any issues on the day. I Was thinking of asking Peter for his tool too ! My work is happening next Wednesday ..

I've also found a set of R32 arbs - then someone else offered another set. Did you get your sorted ? These might be (another) bargain ...


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

BaueruTc said:


> How are you going to be removing and re-fitting? I am in line to get a shot of Peter-SS tool once it has been repaired.


I can hardly believe that tool's still going!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

peter-ss said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > How are you going to be removing and re-fitting? I am in line to get a shot of Peter-SS tool once it has been repaired.
> ...


So who has it now ?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

mullum said:


> wait up !
> 
> According to this link - I just HAVE found a poly alternative outer bush !
> 
> *http://www.spring-loaded.co.uk/proddetail.asp?prod=Polybush~Rear~Track~Arm~Outer~Bushes~Audi~TT~Mk1~8N~4WD~1999~to~2006*


EDIT * after visiting polybush.co.uk I found that they list them as an inner bush, BUT - they also quote the outer bush OEM part no. ??

As they also sell a kit listed as "inner and outer"with 8 of these bushes - I'm starting to think that maybe the inner and outer use the same bush ??

Could that be possible ?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

No they are totally different as I gave my Forge tie bars a good look over before fitting them.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahh ok, so what about this tool then ?
Who has it now and when will you be getting it ?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

mullum said:


> Ahh ok, so what about this tool then ?
> Who has it now and when will you be getting it ?


The person who has it at the moment said it would hopefully be ready in a few weeks as the tool needs to be completely overhauled as the person that had it before him basically destroyed it. Chap said he is rather busy atm so he would get round to it when he gts the time.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

BaueruTc said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh ok, so what about this tool then ?
> ...


Ahh a bit too late for my needs ...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-VW-Audi-R ... 8927916%26


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Typical me, I like to do things different - be a bit of a trailblazer :lol: - so I've gone for this new outer poly bush (made by POLYBUSH).
PSI Tuning did me a deal - thanks to them and also Polybush themselves for recommending PSI Tuning.

Not too much more than the rubber OEM ones (thanks to the deal) - so yeah, once fitted I'll start a thread and let everyone know how they go. They are designed to prevent tie bar failure, they say.

Polybush code 44BF - pack of 4 - be careful though, some sites list this as the inner bush and there has been a "catalogue change" according to Polybush, so make sure you get the right ones (anyone reading this who might be interested).


----------

